# Crown of the Kobold King



## Corpseflower (Oct 11, 2007)

*Our Group:
1 okuth0r: Ordin Blackhaft - Dwarven Samurai
2 Creamsteak: Luger - Warforged Fighter
3 Onlythestrong: Aidan Daniels - Human Warmage
4 WarShrike: Azog - Half-Orc Druid / Cleric
5 Voda Vosa: Dimlez - Human Wu Jen
6 Ferrix: Turndar d'Kundarak - Dwarven Rogue*

*Character Generation Info:*[sblock]This game will run from 2nd to about 5th level and is intended to be stand alone.  It's a smallish commitment as far as PbP goes.  I've run lots of different games systems, but somehow I never got around to running a 3.5 one even though I've been playing it all this time.  So I thought I might take it for a spin.  Interested?  I'm going to try to run this game at a relatively fast pace for PbP standards and will be doing several things to encourage this.  If you have any other ideas that you've noticed help to streamline play feel free to make suggestions.  I'd like players to post most days, but that doesn't always happen and that's fine.  During combat I'll want everyone to post within 24 hours but if you can't we'll npc you based on your notes to facilitate faster rounds.

A couple of quick useful notes:
Knowledge of the Eberron setting is not required at all for this game.  Any standard d&d character will work fine.  It is a different set of gods though so for clerics I can just fill you in if necessary.
If you don't like Eberron because of the magic/steam-punk element it won't be an issue in this game because of location. 
This game takes place in a wilderness, and mostly dungeon setting.  Urban characters won't have as much time in their element.  (Paizo's Falcon's Hollow is set in the Eldeen Reaches for this game)
Individual dragonmarked characters can be here for any reason, but the area is too remote for any Houses to have an established presence.
Druids are very appropriate for the area, but will not be happy about the settlement the game is based out of.  
Fey lineage feats are also appropriate for the region.

*Character Guidelines*
2nd Level
HP: Max 1st Level. Roll for 2nd. Anything less than 1/2 will instead give you half of your normal HD.
32 Point Buy
XP: 1250
Starting Gold: 900
Everyone gets a bonus feat at 1st Level from the list of 'Inclination' type feats that give +2 on two skills.   These should play on your character's personality and background.

I'll take the first five character concepts proposed and alternates will follow the order they are proposed in should one of the first five need to back out.

Please include a short section called 'Tactics.'  This would be generally how you approach combat and maybe social situations.  Doesn't have to be terribly detailed, but enough to give someone an idea of your character if you are absent for a while.

Ok sources: PHB, PHB II, Complete Series, Eberron books, Spell Compendium

Not ok: Book of 9 Swords, Psionic Material, UA, generally anything I don't own that involves a rule set I'm not familiar with.  Not hating on it- just not informed enough to run it.[/sblock]

*House Rules*:[sblock]
Highest Charisma score carries with it the bonus/curse of unofficial party leader.  That doesn't mean that the party recognizes you as the leader though they may.  When things have stalled take action and the group will follow.  No worries about whether you are 
right or wrong, it's your magnetic confidence that others look to in times of indecision.  For example- when action stalls at discussion of choices as it often does (Do we take the door on the left or the door on the right guys?, Do we rest or keep going?) this character has the confidence to move it forward.  This isn't to stifle discussion/planning.  When things have been discussed, but no resolution made the leader gets to be the tie breaker by virtue of other player's indecision.  Either open that door yourself or tell someone else which one to open and we roll with it to keep the game moving.  

When players are absent or unable to post and we need to move forward the leader will npc them if necessary based on their tactics notes.  

Initiative: I will roll Initiative for everyone to avoid waiting all day just to determine order.  Your other rolls are your own.

Dice: Honor system.  I just like rolling real dice.  You would only be cheating yourself anyway. You can give me the result like this - Sense Motive: 13 (8 +5) 

The Trapfinding ability will allow you to use Spot or Search to find traps.  Spot will be rolled secretly when you are near a trap and I will alert you if you find it.  Search may still be used normally to find traps.  Likewise elves can use spot to notice secret doors.[/sblock]

*How Action Points work:*[sblock]
For those who might not be familiar-

You can burn a point to:
-Stabilize when dying.
-Add 1d6 to any of the following
...Attack roll,
...Skill Check,
...Ability Check,
...Level Check,
...or Saving Throw.

If you have a Class Feature that has limited number of uses per day, 2 Action Points would allow an additional use, but I don't think that applies to anyone in this group except Dimlez's Watchful Spirit.

Action points can only be used once in a round. They are replenished at leveling, but cannot be carried over. Use em or lose em. If you want to use one, you have to do so before waiting for the DM to reveal the outcome.[/sblock]

*About the Game*:

The ramshackle town of Falcon’s Hollow rests perilously close to the infamous Darkmoon Vale. The jagged shadow of nearby mountains casts a shroud of gloom on the desperate souls who call this place home. Many are drawn here to make their fortune cutting a swath of darkwood lumber through the lush forests of the vale. Others journey to these remote fringes to start  over, piecing together their shattered lives on the edge of an untouched wilderness far from the things of man. Persecuted zealots and outcasts flock to Falcon’s Hollow. Here, these fanatics practice their strange and often deviant rites unfettered by the mores of civilization.  Still others are lured to Falcon’s Hollow by the promise of great adventure. Peril and splendor await within the accursed halls of the Dhakanni empire, whose glorious civilization long ago shattered and crumbled to dust.  

Falcon's Hollow is a dangerous place. The ancient woods are the haunt of aberrations of a bygone age, horrid and dire beasts, escaped mage-bred animals, nomadic packs of shifters, capricious fey, and closer to home the lumber barons cruelly exploit jacks desperate enough start over in this treacherous valley.  The town and the lumber camps are surrounded by palisades and closed off by nightfall.  Timber floats down the river to be cut at the settlement and the stench of a paper mill hangs thick over the valley.

*Authority Figures*
Gavel Thuldrin Kreed, male human (Gavel of the Lumber Consortium),
Magistrate Vamros Harg, male halfling (Magistrate-Elect),
Sheriff Deldrin Baleson, male half-elf (Sheriff of Darkmoon Vale),
Boss Payden “Pay Day” Teedum, male human (Overboss of the Lumber Consortium).

Power Groups
Lumber Consortium: This powerful collection of unscrupulous tycoons and magnates of the  lumber trade controls most of the tree-felling camps (commonly called cutyards) in the area around the vale. Those lumberjacks who refuse to affiliate with the consortium (and agree to its horrendously exploitative labor and pay practices) are often muscled out of business or  simply disappear. The consortium employs three hundred jacks and nearly half that many sellswords, thugs, and mercenaries to protect the cutyards from monsters as well as to  intimidate competitors.

Redrock Guild: This organized criminal syndicate poses as a business club and moneylenders union, but most Falconers know its members constitute some of the vilest flesh-peddlers, sneakthieves, and murderers in town. The current leader is a fearsome
half-orc named Kadran Bloodeye, whose penchant for flaying his enemies alive in the basement of his pleasure establishment, called the Rouge Lady Inn, is well known.

Church of the Silver Flame: With all the downtrodden to preach to in Falcon’s Hollow, missionaries of the Silver Flame have established a foothold in town. Many other religious sects who fled here to escape the the Flame's persecution resent their followers.  Tensions run high between congregations, often resulting in less-than-holy brawls on the muddy thoroughfares of Worship Way.

Religious Cults: Various cult that wouldn't be tolerated in a more civilized society operate more or less openly here.  The Blood of Vol maintains a temple on Worship Way and cleansing through the Blood appeals to a sense of primal religion in the region.  Followers aren't necessarily evil, but do believe in the idea of the blood of Vol as the source of life and that the Church is a path to immortality.  Other cults are more secretive but certainly active and by night, they are known to lead dark rites in remote groves outside of town.  

Places of Note
Goose’n’Gander: The local general store in Falcon’s Hollow run by the single gnomish
family in town, the Hildrinsocks, sells everything from standard amenities such as grain, lamp oil, ink, and mining supplies, to such rare oddities as alchemist’s fire, antitoxin, a petrified pseudodragon, and taxidermy nixies (all the rage this season).

Hollow Tribunal: This is where the diminutive halfling Magistrate Vamros Harg dispenses merchant licenses, stamps mining and lumber claims, and passes judgment on criminal and civil cases. Most Falconers enjoy the irony of the Hollow Tribunal’s name, since the justice meted out there is rarely equitable. The fact that Harg is firmly in Gavel Thuldrin’s pocket is well known, but it is rarely uttered in public by those who value their lives.

Jak’a’Napes: This leaning ramshackle inn located next to the town’s stables offers lodgings and food to the many travelers who pass through Falcon’s Hollow. The owner, a rotund red-faced human named Jak Crimmy, with a single wisp of bright red hair on his otherwise bald head, is a retired bard who sports an easy smile. Jak’s cinnamon-crusted flapjacks are legendary in town, as is his skill at juggling frying pans and his astonishing marksmanship with a heavy crossbow (Jak is a man of many talents)

Quinn’s Carnival: Half-elf shadowdancer Namdrin Quinn led a band of veteran adventurers who used to venture into the vale with frequency. After a particularly dangerous quest claimed the life of Namdrin’s wife, Tess, the half-elf ended his career and established this carnival of wonders on the edge of town. Quinn and his companions wow crowds with feats of skill and magic by night, but rumor has it that after the tents close Namdrin and his
merry band entreat with dark fey, whose anger mounts at the constant lumbering incursions into the vale. Some say the shadowdancer spies for the vengeful fey, who plan retribution and murder.

The Rouge Lady: The silk-veiled parlors in the back of this burlesque and gambling
hall doubles as an illegal brothel. Kabran Bloodeye owns this illicit pleasure den, where the unfortunate peddles their charms to earn enough copper to survive.

The Sitting Duck: Located a little too close for many folks’ comfort to the town palisade, the Duck is the local hot spot for adventurers, explorers, and other rapscallions
looking for excitement. The tavern serves a potent local brew of fermented darkwood leaf that can floor an ogre in a few tankards. Raucous games of “knivesies” and “mig-a-mug-tug” (two dangerous dangerous local recreational activities both with a high rate of maiming) often rage late into the night. Lumberjacks and mercenaries share tales of Darkmoon Vale, Droskar’s Crag, and other surrounding locations for the price of a mug of ale.

The Perch: Those with the power, money and influence to do so live in a separate enclosure high atop a bluff overlooking the rest of Falcon's Hollow.  Protected by natural cliffs, a steep approach and it's own palisade the Perch is home to the manor of Gavel Kreed as well as Darkmoon Lumber's HQ.  The Perch is also the only area in town that isn't permeated by the stench of the paper mill.

Who's Who
Sheriff Deldrin Baleson: Deldrin used to be a poor lumberjack toiling in the cutyards under Gavel Thuldrin Kreed’s oppressive thumb. One day he refused to pay an “axe tax” on a lumberaxe he had already bought and paid for. Boss Teedum tried to take Deldrin’s axe, and the half-elf smashed Teedum’s face with the flat of it. As one of the few locals to stand up to Teedum and Kreed, he was elected Sheriff the following week. Now he carries the same axe around on his shoulder to remind Kreed and Boss Teedum he is not afraid of them. Deldrin
is tall for a half-elf, towering over most humans, and his well-muscled, imposing form is further enhanced by his sharp goldflecked eyes.

Kabran Bloodeye: Kabran is a short statured half-orc with blood-red eyes. He wears a bronze nosepiece over the ugly crater in the center of his face where his nose used to be that whistles disturbingly as he breathes and leaks blood and mucus (which Kabran dabs away with a crimson handkerchief ).

Boss Payden “Pay Day” Teedum: Payden, the pug-faced, mash-nosed human thug licking at Kreed’s boots, has a big bone to pick with Deldrin.  “Pay Day” gets his name from the way he doles out “dues” to anyone who fails to follow “Mista Kreed’s” commands fast enough.

Sister Aleena Cirthana: Sister Aleena's post in Falcon's Hollow in an indication of her relatively low rank within the Church, but it isn't for any lack of zeal.  Aware that the misguided heathens who make up this town aren't going to come to her, she can be found throughout the town and occasionally at cutyards spreading the gospel of Tira Miron's ascendence.  No fool- the good sister keeps loyal members of her congregation with her on such evangelical missions for when things invariably turn ugly.

Magistrate Vamros Harg: The vast majority of thew town understands that the halfling Harg is bought and paid for, and they would expect nothing different from the Hollow. Word has it the little magistrate was a failed barrister in a large city far away before coming to Falcon’s Hollow.  The Magistrate doesn't seem to be enjoying his newfound success and is often withdrawn and sullen in the company of the affluent he has been thrust into.

Sharvaros Vade: This odd hermit lives in the ruins of a Dhakanni keep several miles out of town. Most know of Vade as a strange and unsettling man but he only comes to town every few days.  Vade is bony and thin, with gray eyes and an unkempt black beard.  His son Savram apprentices with the local alchemist.

The Grey Eagles: A group of explorers based out of Falcon's Hollow who are always setting out in search of Dhakanni relics.  Tyran Moonsilver, a half elf wizard, arrived several months ago and organized the expeditions, but his companion, the chubby halfling bard Edgrin, is the one always welcome at the Sitting Duck.  The group employs a local shifter named Vendal as a scout and hires out swordsmen from the cutyards for protection.

Laurel Lynn: Laurel is a tough middle aged herbalist who runs the shop Roots and Remedies.  As most citizens have no access to divine healing people look to her for natural healing as well as charms, wards, love potions and the like.


----------



## okuth0r (Oct 11, 2007)

At work so hard to fully make a character, but i definately would like to get into this game. Played one other PbP on here and it fell through.

Dwarven Samurai
Was with a unit in the last war, far away from home, now is last of his unit, and now reached him on the field, his town was lost, he is the last of his family as well. Roaming the land is all he can do, as returning home to face what he percieves as failure is too much.


----------



## Corpseflower (Oct 11, 2007)

Sounds good.  It will be nice to have a dwarf for this one.  What nation do you think he fought for in the war?


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 11, 2007)

I think I'd enjoy playing a pretty simple warforged sword & board fighter if that's a possibility.


----------



## okuth0r (Oct 11, 2007)

Karrnath would have had control of the dwarves preceding the war. I would think that a Samurai would be a special fighting force, someting like council guards and Police (star wars royal guard). Sending these types of units out of the Mror holds would be for show (karrnath had a strong military tradition, so it would be a "we have good fighters here too, here use this unit" type of relation) or on some type of mission that only the Samurai could guard (Councilman trip, treaty, tithe, etc).  At least thats what i have so far. If you want to change or tweak im open, i just want to keep my weapons..


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 11, 2007)

I wouldn't mind playing a Human Warmage if you're okay with that. I will wait until I get your answer before I type in his background.


----------



## Corpseflower (Oct 11, 2007)

Both sound great.  The lumber consortium is always looking for sell swords and mercenaries to protect its holdings.  I'm pretty open on the character ideas as long as they come from the books above.  

2 more spots.  I'll take any combination of 5 classes, but to note where we are at if you guys prefer the roles to be filled- no divine and no trap skills yet.


----------



## okuth0r (Oct 11, 2007)

Starting gold and starting equipment? (masterwork, etc)


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 11, 2007)

Human Warmage--Aidan Daniels

Has traveled to Falcon's Hallow out of sheer boredom. He longs for adventure and figured what better place to start, than a place where adventure finds people whether they like it or not. He does not act like the typical mage. He is friendly, caring, and outgoing. Even so, he would rather blend in with a crowd than stand out in one, and has no regrets when he uses his hard earned powers. 

Aidan favors a well disciplined, militaristic group. He stands behind the front line of battles, defending flanks and thinning groups. More importantly, he knows when to avoid casting spells. A fighter on a front line never has taken too kindly to a fireball in the back.


----------



## WarShrike (Oct 11, 2007)

A Half-Orc Fighter would like to join up. 

Azog was a mercenary during the war. A mercenary without loyalties. He didn't care which side he faught on, so long as he was being well paid. He gained notoriety on the battlefield for both his ability to slaughter his enemies, as well as his greed, which caused him to loot his fallen foes in the midst of combat. As his thin loyalties became known to the enemy, he would recieve better offers from them, so he switched sides. After a few battles, his former employers would outbit his new ones, and he'd switch again. People whos livelyhoods depend on honor and loyalty dont seem to trust him much, but this doesnt bother him. Honor and loyalty never saved anyone from starving. 


Name: Azog
Class: Druid 1 / Cleric 1
Race: Half-Orc
Alignment: CN
Diety: Sovereign Host
Domains: Time, War
Init +6, Listen +4, Spot +8

Stats:
STR: 18 (10pts, +2 Racial)
DEX: 14 (6pts)
CON: 14 (6pts)
INT: 10   (4pts, -2 Racial)
WIS: 14 (6pts)
CHA: 6   (-2 Racial)

Saves:
Fort +6
Refl +2
Will +6

Feats:
DRUID
Animal Companion
Nature Sense
Spontanious Casting -- Summon 
Wild Empathy
CLERIC
Turn Undead, Spontanious Casting -- Cure
DOMAIN
Improved Initiative (+4 Init)
Weapon Proficiency -- Longsword
Weapon Focus -- Longsword
LEVEL 1
FREE: Alertness (+2 Listen/Spot)
Natural Bond (Effective Druid Level +4 with regards to Animal Companion, up to Character Level)

Skills:
Concentration:...........7 (5 ranks, +2 Con)
Knowledge (Nature):...6 (4 Ranks, +2 Feat)
Spot:.......................8.5 (4.5 Ranks, +2 Wis, +2 Feat)
Survival:...................8 (4 Ranks, +2 Wis, +2 Feat)

Spells: Druid -- Level 0: 3, Level 1: 2
Spells: Cleric -- Level 0: 3, Level 1: 2+1

Druid Lvl 0 (DC=12): Cure Minor Wounds, Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic.
Druid Lvl 1 (DC=13): Cure Light Wounds, Entangle.
Cleric Lvl 0 (DC-12): Cure Minor Wounds, Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic.
Cleric Lvl 1 (DC=13): Cure Light Wounds, Cure Light Wounds, DOMAIN: True Strike.

Masterwork Studded Leather (AC +3, Max Dex +5, Penalty -0, Weight 20 lbs) Cost 175 gp
Masterwork Heavy Darkwood Shield (AC +2, Penalty -0, Weight 5 lbs) Cost 257 gp
Masterwork Longsword (Slashing, +1 To Hit, Damage 1d8, Crit 19+ x2, Weight 4 lbs) Cost 315 gp

Backpack -- 2 lbs Cost 2 gp
Bedroll -- 5 lbs Cost 1 sp
Flint and Steel -- 0 lbs Cost 1 gp
Waterskin -- 4 lbs Cost 1 gp
Whetstone -- 1 lb Cost 2 cp
50 ft Silk Rope -- 5 lbs Cost 10 gp
Soap -- 2 lbs Cost 1 gp

137g 8s 8c left over for pots n stuff, will add soon.


----------



## WarShrike (Oct 11, 2007)

I could restructure Azog as a Cleric of a WAR god, but i know nothing of Eberron gods. What are the weapons of choice of the Eberronian war gods?

WarShrike


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 11, 2007)

Here is Aidan as of right now:  


```
Str=10, +0  
Dex=14, +2
Con=10, +0
Int=18, +4
Wis=8, -1
Cha=14, +2

[color=red]Saves:[/color]

Fortitude: 0 (0 base + 0 ability mod)
Reflex:  2 (0 base + 2 ability mod)
Will:  2 (3 base -1 ability mod)

[color=red]Skills:[/color] (only those with Ranks)

Bluff (cc)= 6 (2 ability mod+ 2 ranks + 2 misc mod)
Concentration=6 (0 ability mod + 5 ranks)
Diplomacy (cc) = 4 (2 ability mod + 2 ranks)
Gather Information (cc) = 4 (2 ability mod + 2 ranks)
Intimidate= 9 (2 ability mod + 5 ranks + 2 misc mod)
Knowledge(arcana)=9 (4 ability mod + 5 ranks)
Knowledge(history)= 9 (4 ability mod + 5 ranks)
Spellcraft= 5 (4 ability mod + 1 rank)

[color=red]Feats:[/color]

Spell Penetration
Greater Spell Penetration
*bonus* Persuasive

[color=red]Languages:[/color]

Common
Goblin
Orc
Giant
Draconic
```


----------



## Corpseflower (Oct 12, 2007)

Play the character you want.  If you do choose to go cleric with an emphasis on war here's what you need to know:

You can choose the Sovereign Host which consists of the most common deities of Khorvaire.  Like the Greek or Roman pantheon the religious honor all the gods, but offer prayers to individual ones for need that are within their domains.  Clerics of the Host take the longsword as a martial weapon and any two domains.

Dol Dorn - God of Strength at Arms
The chaotic good deity of war, Dol Dorn appears as a paragon of physical perfection who promotes bodily strength as well as martial training.  Most often depicted as a heavily muscled human, sometimes as a dwarf or a half orc, and occasionally as a silver dragon, he is said to be the brother of Dol Arrah (god of Honor and Sacrifice) and the Mockery (deity of treachery over honor).  Associated with the domains of Chaos, Good, Strength, and War, he favors the longsword.

There is a monotheistic evangelist religion known as the Silver Flame.  Something like the Catholic Church post Spanish Inquisition- Lawful Good.  They nearly exterminated lycanthropes in Khorvaire and persecuted many other elements that they deemed evil.  Church domains are Exorcism, Good, Law, and Protection.  Their weapon is the longbow.  There is a rustic chapel in Falcon's Hollow supported by some, despised by others. Tensions run high between congregations, often resulting in less-than-holy brawls on the muddy  thoroughfares of Worship Way.

Mockery is an evil god, but since it sounds like you are following his path and this is a short run game...

The Mockery is a neutral evil deity of treachery over honor who betrayed his siblings, Dol Arrah and Dol Dorn, and was subsequently flayed and banished from the Sovereign Host.  A skilled warrior, he claims evil fighters, rogues, monks, and assassins among his followers.  he is portrayed as a ghastly human warrior with the skin stripped from his body, cloaked in the skins of his enemies, and sometimes as a half-fiend red dragon.  He is associated with the domains of Destruction, Evil, Trickery, and War.  

Also in Eberron the gods are more removed.  Your alignment can stray from the one step from your deity standard.  I take it that a cleric must have been in step with the deity originally, but doesn't have to remain so.  I mention this because your character sounds CN and I would accept that as workable.  Bear in mind that the Mockery is a vile god if you take that path and you won't get any love flashing that holy symbol around.  But since Falcon's Hollow specifically mentions unacceptable religions choosing to hide out there and it's possible that you are redeeming yourself from some darker moments in the war (making you a compatible PC now) I would be ok with it.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 12, 2007)

What about starting gold and equipment?


----------



## Corpseflower (Oct 12, 2007)

900 Gold.  Spend as you see fit.

*Current Roster:*
1 okuth0r - Dwarven Samurai
2 Creamsteak - Warforged Fighter
3 Onlythestrong: Aidan Daniels - Human Warmage 
4 WarShrike: Azog - Half-Orc Fighter or possibly cleric
5 ?

I personally like to work and rework minor details when making a character so I'll give you a few days.  If everyone is ready on Monday we'll start then.  If everyone is ready sooner and you guys have weekend access I might start whenever the characters are finished.  FYI- I'm likely pretty far off in time zone from most of you.  I'm in Greece right now so I'm 7 hours ahead of the East Coast.  It will work out fine, but it means that usually late evening posts for you won't get a reply till the next day.


----------



## WarShrike (Oct 12, 2007)

What is Mockery's weapon of choice please? I will go that way. Played a Half-Orc warpriest in a past PnP campaign, and liked it alot so that will be fine.

WarShrike


----------



## Corpseflower (Oct 12, 2007)

The Mockery's favored weapon is the kama.


----------



## Corpseflower (Oct 12, 2007)

Onlythestrong>

Everyone wants to get the most out of their feats so I'm going to lay it out on the table.  Spell Resistance becomes an issue at higher levels of play than this story will cover.  There won't be a single opponent with it in this adventure.  I don't want you to feel like you used those Spell Penetration slots and never got any good out of them, so there you go.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 12, 2007)

Alright, thanks for the heads up. I'm going to be pretty busy today, but I will try to have Aidan finished as soon as I can. He will be finished maybe tonight, but for sure before the weekend is over.


----------



## okuth0r (Oct 12, 2007)

i had my character mostly made yesterday, emailed it to my yahoo account and now yahoo mail is not working, not sure if tis down or if its work, will double check and post Ordin Blackhaft, Dwarf Samurai asap.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 12, 2007)

```
Str=12, +1  
Dex=12, +1 
Con=10, +0 
Int=18, +4 
Wis=8, -1
Cha=14, +2
Alignment: NG[center]Hp=14
Initiative=+1
Base Attack Bonus=1
AC=15(touch=11, flat footed=14)[/center]

[color=red]Saves:[/color]

Fortitude: 0 (0 base + 0 ability mod)
Reflex:  1 (0 base + 1 ability mod)
Will:  2 (3 base -1 ability mod)

[color=red]Skills: (only those with Ranks)[/color]

Bluff (cc)= 6 (2 ability mod+ 2 ranks + 2 misc mod)
Concentration=5/9 (0 ability mod + 5 ranks + 4misc mod when casting)
Diplomacy (cc) = 4 (2 ability mod + 2 ranks)
Gather Information (cc) = 4 (2 ability mod + 2 ranks)
Intimidate= 9 (2 ability mod + 5 ranks + 2 misc mod)
Knowledge(arcana)=9 (4 ability mod + 5 ranks)
Knowledge(history)= 9 (4 ability mod + 5 ranks)
Listen (cc) = -1 (-1 ability mod + 5 ranks)
Spellcraft= 7 (4 ability mod + 3 rank)
Spot (cc) =-1 ( -1 ability mod + 0 ranks)

[color=red]Feats:[/color]

Combat Casting
Toughness
*bonus* Persuasive

[color=red]Class Features:[/color]

Armored Mage, Warmage Edge, Simple Weapon Proficiency,
Light Armor Proficiency, Light Shield Proficiency

[color=red]Equipment:[/color]

Studded Leather Armor, Buckler, Light Crossbow, Bolts (20), 
Spell Component Pouch, Belt Pouch (2), Flask of Acid (2), 
Sunrod (2), Mage Armor Potion (4), Cure Light Wounds Potion (10) 

[color=red]Attacking:[/color]

Light Crossbow: +2   Dmg: 1d8  Crit: 19-20x2  Range: 80ft

[color=red]Daily Spells:[/color]

0 level: [ ]  [ ]  [ ]  [ ]  [ ]  [ ]
1st level: [ ] [ ] [ ] [ ]

Spell Save DC= 10+CHA (2) +spell lvl

[color=red]Spell List:[/color]

[color=orange]Cantrips[/color]
Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Light, Ray of Frost

[color=orange]1st level[/color]
Accurracy, Burning Hands, Chill Touch, Fist of Stone, Hail of Stone,
Magic Missile, Lesser Orb of Acid, Lesser Orb of Cold, Lesser
Orb of Electricity, Lesser Orb of Fire, Lesser Orb of Sound,
Shocking Grasp, True Strike


[color=red]Money[/color]

900gp-809gp=97gp left

[color=red]Carrying Capacity and Equipment Weight[/color]

Light Load: 43lbs
Med Load: 86lbs
Heavy Load: 130lbs

Weight of Equipment: 38lbs. 

[color=red]Speed:[/color]

30ft

[color=red]Languages:[/color]

Common
Goblin
Orc
Giant
Draconic
```

Wish I was in Greece. Oklahoma sucks.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 12, 2007)

I love Eberron, so I'll drop a concept.
Would you allow a Wu jen human? In case you do, heres some background. 

Dimliz the Wu jen Background :
In the far mountains, lived a community of humans, who isolated themselves from the world. They studied the ways of the elements. But not the "common" elements, wood and metal appear in his lists. Through meditation and hours of study, these mens and womans learned ancient magic, that was transmitted through generations. Those enlighten peoples wield powerful magic, able to twist and morph the elements at their will.
Among them, lived Dimlez, a red haired man, with cruel eyes. As son of one of the most elder man in the community, his was not casted away because of his evilness. Dimlez mastered the use of the ice, cold spells as his heart is. At the beginning, his actions drive the attention of his masters, because the young man enjoy freezing his peers drinks and even their hair.
Time passed and Dimliz actions grew crueler and with dire consequence, up to the point when he killed an elders grandson with his cold and evil magic. He excused himself, saying someone in a dream told him to kill the boy. Of course nobody believed him, not even his father. He was imprisoned, until the elders decided what to do with the assassin. 
The elders would not tolerate Dimliz among them any more, so that morning, he was casted away. He was magically blindfolded, and then, let alone away from the mountains. By the time he recovered his view, he was alone, in the middle of a vast plane, covered with yellow grasses.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 12, 2007)

I'll toss myself in for a spot as a rogue of some sort.  Probably of the trap/shadows variety.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 12, 2007)

Hit Points (1d10+3=10)


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 12, 2007)

*Luger*
Warforged Fighter 2
LN Medium construct (living construct)
*Init* +4 *Senses* Listen +5.5, Spot +5.5
*Languages* Common, Goblin

*AC* 21 (+1 Dex, +8 armor, +2 shield), *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 20 
*hp* 23 (2 HD); *DR* 2/adamantine
*Immune* poison, sleep, paralysis, disease, nausea, fatigue, exhaustion, sickened, energy drain, non-lethal damage
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +1, *Will* +1, +3 save vs. fear

*Speed* 20 ft. (4 squares)
*Melee* longsword +6 melee (1d8+3/19-20) or shortbow +3 ranged (1d6/x3)
*Full Attack* longsword +6 melee (1d8+3/19-20) or shortbow +3 ranged (1d6/x3)
*Base Atk* +2; *Grp* +5
*Special Atk* slam +5 melee (1d4+3/x2)
*Combat Gear* Oil of repair light wounds (10)

*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 13, Con 16, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 6 
*Feats* Adamantine Body, Alertness, Improved Resiliency
*Skills* Listen +5.5 [5/2 ranks], Spot +5.5 [5/2 ranks], Tumble -1.5 [5/2 ranks]
*Possessions* masterwork longsword, large steel shield, combat gear, 65 gold coins.

*Battle Hardened (Ex):* A warforged fighter is crafted for battle, ready to act at a moment's notice and hardened against terror. He gains a +3 bonus on initiative checks and on saves against fear effects. 
This substitution feature replaces the standard fighter's bonus feat gained at 1st level.
*Bonus Warforged Feat:* At 2nd level, a warforged fighter can select any warforged feat for which he meets the prerequisites as a bonus feat.
This substitution feature replaces the standard fighter's bonus feat gained at 2nd level.

*Progression*
3rd - Improved Damage Reduction
4th - Body as Weapon
6th - Improved Fortification, Second Slam

*History*
Luger is only 5 years aged, having only contributed to the last few battles on the Cyre-Darguun borders. Luger fought in a number of pitched battles and small skirmishes, but his heavy daunting frame made it hard for him to keep up with the gorilla tactics the hobgoblins employed. While he was rarely scraped, he also did very little to wear down his enemy.

After the war, Luger moved to Brelland and served as a bouncer for a number of small bars and establishments. While Luger lacked the intimidating demeanor of a more common half-orc or human grunt, he was tough enough to make the cut. Against unarmed, unskilled, and untrained fists, Luger could be counted on to take at least a dozen of them down. Of course, Luger did not have these standard weaknesses when it came to a brawl, and he injured, maimed, and mauled more than his fair share of patrons. Then, by sheer accident, he killed a poor client with his metal hands one late night.

The bar owner took it upon himself to "punish" the errant "tool." He had Luger boxed up and shipped to parts far away. Somehow, by pure luck perhaps, Luger didn't quite make his destination. Somehow he ended up here in Falcon's Hallow.

(Temp.)


----------



## Corpseflower (Oct 12, 2007)

Ok- we'll make it a group of six.  I've never seen a Wu Jen in play and having a Rogue fills the group out nicely.  I'll put up some more town info, persons and places of note in a bit to give you some notes to work yourself into Falcon's Hollow.



> Wish I was in Greece. Oklahoma sucks.



 I know all about it.  Originally I'm from Ft. Smith Arkansas, so I grew up right on the border.

*Our hero's of somewhat questionable morality:
1 okuth0r - Dwarven Samurai
2 Creamsteak - Warforged Fighter
3 Onlythestrong: Aidan Daniels - Human Warmage
4 WarShrike: Azog - Half-Orc Cleric
5 Voda Vosa - Human Wu Jen
6 Ferrix - Rogueish type*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 12, 2007)

Warforged have bonus languages?


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 12, 2007)

By spotting traps what do you mean?


----------



## Corpseflower (Oct 12, 2007)

You can use the Spot skill or the Search skill.  I've seen this in a House Rule in a pbp I lurk on and thought I would make it an option here as well.  So you'll get a passive Spot check that I will secretly roll when you are close to a trap, but you may still actively Search as well if you are suspicious and think you might not have spotted it.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 12, 2007)

Corpseflower said:
			
		

> You can use the Spot skill or the Search skill.  I've seen this in a House Rule in a pbp I lurk on and thought I would make it an option here as well.  So you'll get a passive Spot check that I will secretly roll when you are close to a trap, but you may still actively Search as well if you are suspicious and think you might not have spotted it.




Ah, that works.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 12, 2007)

I keep feeling like I forgot to do something. Just not sure what, so let me know if I messed something up or forgot to do it.


----------



## Corpseflower (Oct 13, 2007)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> I keep feeling like I forgot to do something. Just not sure what, so let me know if I messed something up or forgot to do it.




I'm a bit sleepy but looking over it...
-No alignment yet
-Even though it's the standard I'd like your movement rate to be listed.
-You'll need an area detailing your ranged attack with the cross bow, it's crit range, range increment
-Only spent 33 skill points, but you have 35 to play with (2+4+1 human bonus x4 =28 +7 more at 2nd)
-I forgot to ask, but I'd like it if you would include Listen and Spot even if you have no ranks since I'll normally roll them for you without calling for a roll.
-You should include the War mage abilities on your sheet: Armored Mage, and Warmage edge plus the DC for your spells.
-You'll need some kind of area to mark what you have cast for the day.  

I do something like this where's x's mark a daily slot expended:
1st Level (DC 12) - [x], [x], [ ]  However you want to do it is fine as long as it is clear.

-I'm adding your gold spent to be 807 rather than 790, but I'm too tired to swear by it.

That's all I see other than generally describing your character and why a trained warmage has ended up in a lumber town on the border of nowhere.  

I'll use maps when I can so if you find a small image for your character I'll use that as your mini for combat.


----------



## WarShrike (Oct 13, 2007)

The Kama! I'd be the laughingstock of Orcdom. 

I'll stick to Fighter.

WarShrike


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 13, 2007)

I have it done, but not at home right now, will post when I arrive there.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 13, 2007)

Alright, thanks again. I'm not going to re-add the numbers, so I will just use the ones you came up with. I edited the post with Aidan on it to show the things you asked for minus the Warmage abilities, since I'm not around my book right now and don't know them off the top of my head.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 14, 2007)

Well, let me know if theres something amiss, Still needs equipment.


```
Name: Dimlez Temren
Class: Wu Jen
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Neutral evil
Deity: 

Str: 10 +0  (XXp.)     Level: 2         XP: 1250
Dex: 14 +2 (XXp.)     BAB: +1         HP: 6+5= 11 (1d4+2)
Con: 14 +2 (XXp.)     Grapple: 0     Dmg Red: 
Int: 18 +4 (XXp.)     Speed: 30'      Spell Res: 
Wis: 10 +0 (XXp.)     Init: +2        Spell Save: +X
Cha: 08 -1 (XXp.)     ACP: 0          Spell Fail: 0%

                Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:          10    +0    +0    +2    +0    +0    +0    16
Touch: 12              Flatfooted: 12

                           Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      0     +2          +2
Ref:                       0     +2          +2
Will:                      3     +0          +3

Weapon                Attack   Damage     Critical
Crosbow heavy         +3     1d10      19-20x2   Range= 120 ft
Quarterstaff              +1     1d6/1d6     20x2

Languages: Common, Infernal, Giant, draconic, Elven
Class: Watchful sprirt, Bonus feat (Energy substitution -cold-) 	
Feats: Mage hand, Sudden Widen

Skill Points: 28+7       Max Ranks: 5/2
Skills                       Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Spellcraft                       5    +4  +2     +10
Profession(alchemist)      5    +0          +2
Knowledge(arcana)         5    +4          +9
Concentration                5    +2          +6
Craft (alchemy)              5    +4          +7
Tumble                         2     +2          +4
Listen                           2     +0          +2
Spot                             1     +0         +1

Equipment:               Cost  Weight
quarterstaff             
heavy crosbow            50gp
clothings                    
Wand of Magic missles 750 gp
Scroll of Hail of stone 25 gp
Scroll of Endure elements 25 gp
Scroll of Animate water 25 gp

        Money: ?

                       Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push 500
Max Weight:           1-33  34-66 67-100 100

Spell DC: 4 (int) + Spell Level

Spells per day
Level 0
Ray of frost*3
Light

Level 1
Elemental Burst
Shield
Cobras breath

Spells known
Level 0= all
Level1= Hail of stone. Elemental Burst, Magic missile, Endure elements, Firey eyes, Cobras breath, Animate water, Shield, True strike.  
               
Spell like abilities (once per day): Mage hand, Open/lock, Tenesser floating disk.

Taboo: Use only blue and cold colors. Can`t use any red orange or yellow. Tends to dislike the people that use that colors. 

Age: 34
Height: 1.8 meters
Weight: 60 kg
Eyes: blue
Hair: black
Skin: withe
```


----------



## Corpseflower (Oct 14, 2007)

Voda> Here's my nit-pickery.

Notes on Dimlez:
XP is 1250

Your HP total is definitely not right.  As 6 and 5 are both above the d4 I'm assuming those 2 include the Con bonus which means the 3rd number should be +3 from the Toughness feat.  That adds to 14 rather than 25.

Your normal AC is 12.  Touch is 12.  Flat Footed is 10.

For the Heavy Crossbow I just want to make sure you know loading it is a full round action.  You'll only be able to fire it every other turn and then only if you don't move more than 5 feet on the turn while you are loading.  Range Increment is 120.

The Mage Hand feat you have is really called Spell Hand and you should note those abilities are each once per day at DC 10.

The bonus metamagic feat for Wu Jen still needs to meet the prerequisites.  Energy Substitution requires any other metamagic feat.  So you'll need to replace either Toughness or Spell Hand to make that work.  Sudden Extend, Silent, Still or Widen would all qualify and still be usable with 1st level spells.  

Since I'll be rolling Init for everyone as soon as I go to combat rounds, you don't have to declare Watchful Spirit before knowing your place in the line up.  You just get one free reroll of Init per day.  Just announce it as soon as you see the Init line up and I'll change it as appropriate.

Skills> You have 35 Skill Points.  (2 Class +4 Int +1 Human) x4= 28 +7 more at 2nd Level.  All of the skills you have are Class skills so you can take 5 ranks in all of them and still have 10 more points to spend.  I don't see anything that would give you a +2 misc on Spellcraft though.

The Wu Jen uses a Spellbook.  You have all 0 Level Wu Jen spells and need to pick 9 (3 Class + 4 Int +2 at 2nd level) 1st level Spells.

Wu Jen also have taboos.  You start play with one such prohibition and you are going to gain another one at 3rd level.  Think about those in relation to your character and pick one to start the game with.  

900 gold will get you plenty of one off items or even a wand of a 1st level spell.  As far as scrolls or wands are concerned I'm of the opinion that the Wu Jen is rare and not of the commercial frame of mind.  So if you want scrolls or wands you'll have to pick from the spells that overlap with the wizard/sorcerer list. 

EDIT: I suppose you could have acquired any wu jen items from your mentor before you were banished.  My restriction will count after the game kicks in, but does not apply to your starting gear.

Because your character is probably self serving and disinterested in heroics I'll give you a very specific hook into the adventure instead of counting on your sense of community or anything like that.  

We'll be ready to start soon.  3 more sheets to go.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 14, 2007)

The +2 misc on spelcraft is from synergy provided by knowledge arcana. 
For the other things I will correct them right away. 
I completly missed the taboo thing =P


----------



## Corpseflower (Oct 14, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> The +2 misc on spelcraft is from synergy provided by knowledge arcana.




Whoops.  My mistake.  I completely forgot to cross check for synergy.  Aidan gets +2 on Spellcraft for the same synergy.

The Rogue's Gallery is up now as linked in my sig.  You can load your sheets up over there so they are easy to flip through.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 14, 2007)

I made the corrections, not finish the equipment though. Still working =D


----------



## Corpseflower (Oct 14, 2007)

Voda> Keep in mind that to activate spell completion/trigger items like scrolls and wands you'll need to take items that use spells that you have on your (wu jen) spell list.  Otherwise you would need to use the Use Magic Device skill to use them and as it isn't on your class list and this is a low level game you wouldn't succeed very much.

Everyone gets a dialogue color too. Needs to be readable on the standard black background.  NPCs sound like this.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 15, 2007)

Your right T_T Not my day.

I pick This


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 15, 2007)

```
Str=12, +1  
Dex=12, +1 
Con=10, +0 
Int=18, +4 
Wis=8, -1
Cha=14, +2
Alignment: NG[center]Hp=14
Initiative=+1
Base Attack Bonus=1
AC=15(touch=11, flat footed=14)[/center]

[color=red]Saves:[/color]

Fortitude: 0 (0 base + 0 ability mod)
Reflex:  1 (0 base + 1 ability mod)
Will:  2 (3 base -1 ability mod)

[color=red]Skills: (only those with Ranks)[/color]

Bluff (cc)= 6 (2 ability mod+ 2 ranks + 2 misc mod)
Concentration=5/9 (0 ability mod + 5 ranks + 4misc mod when casting)
Diplomacy (cc) = 4 (2 ability mod + 2 ranks)
Gather Information (cc) = 4 (2 ability mod + 2 ranks)
Intimidate= 9 (2 ability mod + 5 ranks + 2 misc mod)
Knowledge(arcana)=9 (4 ability mod + 5 ranks)
Knowledge(history)= 9 (4 ability mod + 5 ranks)
Listen (cc) = -1 (-1 ability mod + 5 ranks)
Spellcraft= 7 (4 ability mod + 3 rank)
Spot (cc) =-1 ( -1 ability mod + 0 ranks)

[color=red]Feats:[/color]

Combat Casting
Toughness
*bonus* Persuasive

[color=red]Class Features:[/color]

Armored Mage, Warmage Edge, Simple Weapon Proficiency,
Light Armor Proficiency, Light Shield Proficiency

[color=red]Equipment:[/color]

Studded Leather Armor, Buckler, Light Crossbow, Bolts (20), 
Spell Component Pouch, Belt Pouch (2), Flask of Acid (2), 
Sunrod (2), Mage Armor Potion (4), Cure Light Wounds Potion (10) 

[color=red]Attacking:[/color]

Light Crossbow: +2   Dmg: 1d8  Crit: 19-20x2  Range: 80ft

[color=red]Daily Spells:[/color]

0 level: [ ]  [ ]  [ ]  [ ]  [ ]  [ ]
1st level: [ ] [ ] [ ] [ ]

Spell Save DC= 10+CHA (2) +spell lvl

[color=red]Spell List:[/color]

[color=orange]Cantrips[/color]
Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Light, Ray of Frost

[color=orange]1st level[/color]
Accurracy, Burning Hands, Chill Touch, Fist of Stone, Hail of Stone,
Magic Missile, Lesser Orb of Acid, Lesser Orb of Cold, Lesser
Orb of Electricity, Lesser Orb of Fire, Lesser Orb of Sound,
Shocking Grasp, True Strike


[color=red]Money[/color]

900gp-809gp=97gp left

[color=red]Carrying Capacity and Equipment Weight[/color]

Light Load: 43lbs
Med Load: 86lbs
Heavy Load: 130lbs

Weight of Equipment: 38lbs. 

[color=red]Speed:[/color]

30ft

[color=red]Languages:[/color]

Common
Goblin
Orc
Giant
Draconic
```
  I will take plain 'ol Orange. This is Aidan for the game. If I left anything else out, kick me and let me know. I think I got it all though, because it's basically my whole character sheet lol.


----------



## Corpseflower (Oct 15, 2007)

OTS> Yeah looks good.  Throw your name and class up top and give yourself a +2 misc on Spellcraft (synergy from Kn Arcana) and you are good to go.  You have a little gold left and it might be useful to grab a few scrolls if you like.

You can post Aidan in the RG.

1 Half orc Fighter, 1 Dwarven Samurai, and 1 Rogue to go.


----------



## okuth0r (Oct 15, 2007)

My Character
Ordin Blackhaft 

Name: Ordin Blackhaft
Class: Samurai
Race: Dwarf
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Lawfull Good

Str: 16 +3
Dex: 12 +1
Con: 16 +3
Int: 12 +1
Wis: 10 +0
Cha: 12 +1

Level: 2nd XP: 1250

BAB: +2
Grapple: +5
Speed: 20ft
Init: +5

ACP: 0
HP: 21
Damage Reduction: None
Spell Resistance: 0
Armor Class: 16 (+0 Dex, +5 Chainmail, +1 Dex) Touch: 11 Flat-Footed:15

Attack +6 Katanna D10+3 (+4 2 handed) 19-20 x2 Or
Attack +4 Katanna d10+3 and
Attack +4 Wakizashi d6+1

Fort: +6 (+3 Con, +3 Base, +0 Other)
Ref: +1 (+1 Dex, +0 Base, +0 Other)
Will: +0 (+0 Wis, +0 Base, +0 Other)

Racial traits:
Stability (+4vs. Bull rush)
Hardy (+2 vs. Poision, Spells and Spell like effects)
Hatred (+1 to hit orcs and goblinoids)
Giant Bane (+4 to AC vs Giants)
+2 Appraise (metal and stone items)
+2 Craft (metal and stone items)
Darkvision 60"

Languages: Common, Dwarven, Orc
Class Features: Diasho proficiency, Two swords as One

Skill Points: 12 - [(2+1 (Int)) x 4]
Max Ranks: 5
Skill Penalty (-5 swim, hide, etc)
Skills:
Appraise +1 (0 Ranks, +1 Int)
Craft (Armoursmithing) +4 (3 Ranks+1 Int)
Craft (Weaponsmithing) +4 (3 Ranks +1 Int)
Diplomacy +6 (+3 Ranks, +1 Cha, +2 Feat)
Knowledge (History) +2 (1 Rank +1 Int)
Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty) +2 (1 Rank +1 Int)
Ride +2 (1 Rank, +1 Dex)
Sense Motive +5 (3 Ranks, +0 Wis, +2 Feat)

Listen +0 (0 Ranks, +0 Wis)
Spot +0 (0 Ranks, +0 Wis)

Feats:
Improved Initiative
Bonus: Negotiator (+2 to Diplomacy and Sense Motive, would rather a crafty one...)
Exotic Weapon Proficiency (bastard sword (katanna))-Diasho Proficiency
Two Weapon Fighting - Two swords as One

Equipment Worn/Sheathed [Weight]:
Explorers’s Outfit (free) [0]
Katanna (Masterwork Bastard Sword)
Wakizashi (Masterwork Short Sword)
Chainmail [40]
Daggers (2, one waist, one boot) [2, 1 each]

Equipment (in Backpack) [Weight]:10
Potion of Cure Light Wounds
Blanket, Winter
Flint and Steel
Soap
Waterskin

Total- 25
Money: 
C- 0
S- 0
G- 90
P- 0

Tactics 
Ordin will protect those weaker, keep to the front of combat, making smart choices when charging and fighting (not getting flanked). He will fight with Katanna in two hands unless we are outnumbered or the enemy is easily hit, then fight with both.


Backstory [sblock]
Trained as Samurai for the elite fighting forces of the dwarves, he saw some front line action but after several months he recieved word, his town and family had been destroyed. Bent on dying honorably he now stands as the last of his unit. Wandering the land is easier for him than returning to graves, and new service to someone other than family...
[/sblock]


----------



## Corpseflower (Oct 15, 2007)

okuth0r>
 Looks fine.  It looks like you'd only have 46 gold remaining.  Your ACP is noted in the skills section, but listed as 0 up top.  Give me the simple rundown of the 2 swords as one class feature.  I imagine it's pretty self explanatory, but better to ask so I know.  Go ahead and post a copy over in the Rogues Gallery- link is in my sig.

Ferrix and WarShrike> If you guys are close to finished I might go ahead and start and you can finish sheets as we get the story in motion.  Chime in and let me know.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 15, 2007)

I'll write in Silver if that's not taken.


----------



## okuth0r (Oct 15, 2007)

*Looks fine. It looks like you'd only have 46 gold remaining. * 

ddidnt add up the small pieces.. backpack etc, 46, can i trade in 4g for misc (whetstone, tinderbox, etc) or do you want me to list and price? revising the sheet to break up coinage too, so i have change.


*Your ACP is noted in the skills section, but listed as 0 up top. * 

sorry, up top is ACtion Points--- didnt know if you were useing so didnt remove, just left 0.

*Give me the simple rundown of the 2 swords as one class feature. I imagine it's pretty self explanatory, but better to ask so I know. * 

They are just class ability names for gaining feats for flavor. Diasho proficiency is just the class ability name for earning Exotic weapon profiiency, Bastard sword.  Two swords as one is the Two Weapon fighting feat. All the Samurai feats are specific to his weapons... Katana and wakizashi. (can use 2 shorts swords with two weapon fighting, have to use katana and wakazshi.


*Go ahead and post a copy over in the Rogues Gallery- link is in my sig.*

been done...soem things i can do right...  some...


cant remember everything tho... 
talking in this color i think


----------



## Corpseflower (Oct 15, 2007)

okuth0r said:
			
		

> didnt add up the small pieces.. backpack etc, 46, can i trade in 4g for misc (whetstone, tinderbox, etc) or do you want me to list and price? revising the sheet to break up coinage too, so i have change.



It's not really a big deal either way I'm not worried about a few coins here or there, but for the sake of completeness I generally go through and add junk up.  Here's what I had:

MW Bastard Sword 335, MW Short sword 310, Chainmail 150, (2) daggers 4, backpack 2, Cure Light 50, Winter Blanket 0.5, Flint & Steel 1, Soap 0.5, Waterskin 1 Grand total: 854


Ahh yes. Action Points.  Thanks for reminding me.  You all have 6 Action Points.

For those who might not be familiar-

You can burn a point to: 
-Stabilize when dying.
-Add 1d6 to any of the following
...Attack roll,
...Skill Check,
...Ability Check,
...Level Check,
...or Saving Throw.

If you have a Class Feature that has limited number of uses per day, 2 Action Points would allow an additional use, but I don't think that applies to anyone in this group except Dimlez's Watchful Spirit.

Action points can only be used once in a round.  They are replenished at leveling, but cannot be carried over.  Use em or lose em.  If you want to use one, you have to do so before waiting for the DM to reveal the outcome.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 15, 2007)

Almost finished.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 15, 2007)

*Turn*


```
[B]Name:[/B] Turndar d'Kundarak
[B]Class:[/B] Rogue 2	[b]Starting Level[/b]: 2
[B]Race:[/B] Dwarf
[B]Region of Origin:[/b] Mror
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral
[B]Action Points:[/B] 5
[B]Deity:[/B] The Sovereign Host

[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.) 	[B]Level:[/B] 2	[B]XP[/B]: 1250
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.) 	[B]BAB:[/B] +1		[B]HP:[/B] XX (2d6+4)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (4p.) 	[B]Grapple:[/B] +3	[B]Craft Points:[/B] XXXX
[B]Int:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)	[B]Speed:[/B] 20'	[B]Stat Increases:[/b]
[B]Wis:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.) 	[B]Init:[/B] +2 	[B]Spell Save:[/B] XX
[B]Cha:[/B]  6 -2 (0p.) 	[B]ACP:[/B] -2		[B]Spell Fail:[/B] X%

[B]	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]	10	+4	+0	+2	+0	+0	+0	16
[B]Touch:[/B]	12	[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 14

[B]	Total	Base	Mod	Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]	+2	+0	+2	--
[B]Ref:[/B]	+5	+3	+2	+0
[B]Will:[/B]	+2	+0	+0	--
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical	Range[/B]
Morningstar		+3	1d8+2	19-20/x2	------
Blades			+1	1d4+2	19-20/x2	------
Lgt Crossbow		+3	1d8	19-20/x2	80 ft
XXXXXXXX		+X	XdX+X	XX-XX/xX	XXX ft
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Dwarf, Gnome, Orc, Terran

[B]Abilities:[/B] Darkvision 60 ft., Stonecunning, Weapon Familiarity, Stability, +2 racial bonus
against poison, spells and spell-like abilities, +1 racial bonus on attack rolls vs. orcs and
goblinoids, +4 dodge bonus to AC against giants, +2 racial bonus on Appraise & Craft checks
related to stone or metal, Sneak Attack +1d6, Trapfinding, Evasion

[B]Feats: [/B] Least Dragonmark (Warding), Nimble Fingers

[B]Dragonmark Abilities:[/B] Alarm 1/day

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 55	[B]Max Ranks:[/B] 5/2.5
[B]Skills			Total	Ranks	Mod 	Misc[/B]
Search			10	5	+3	+2
Open Locks		10	5	+3	+2 (+2 with tools)
Disable Device		10	5	+3	+2 (+2 with tools)
Appraise		 8	5	+3	-- (+2 stone or metal)
Climb			 7	5	+2	--
Sleight of Hand	 	 7	5	+2	--
Tumble			 9	5	+2	+2
Jump			 9	5	+2	+2
Balance			 8	4	+2	+2
Craft (locks)		 7	4	+3	-- (+2 stone or metal, +2 tools)
Arch & Eng		 4	1	+3	--
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Worn Eq:		Cost	Weight[/B]
Photo ID Papers 	 5gp	 -lb
Travel Papers		 2sp	 -lb
Chain Shirt		100gp	25lb
Boot Blades (2)		 8gp	 1lb
Sleeve Blades (2)	 8gp	 2lb
Signet Ring		 5gp	 -lb
Explorer's Outfit	 -gp	 -lb (1st oufit free)
-Inside Pockets (2)	 2gp	--lb
-Hollow Boot Heel	20gp	--lb
Morningstar		 8gp	 6lb
Light Crossbow		35gp	 4lb
-20 Bolts		 2gp	 2lb

Backpack		 2gp	 2lb
-Hidden Flap		 1gp	 -lb
-Flint & Steel		 1gp	 -lb
-Hooded Lantern		 7gp	 2lb
-Oil (4 pints)		 4sp	 4lb
-Trail Rations (4)	 2gp	 4lb
-Silk Rope (50ft)	10gp	 5lb
-Waterskin		 1gp	 4lb
-Acid Flasks (4)	40gp	 4lb
-Tanglefoot Bag		50gp	 4lb

[b]Locksmith Kit[/b]
MW Thieves' Tools	100gp	 2lb
Steel Drill		10gp	 1lb
Listening Cone		 8sp	 1lb
Twine			 1sp	--lb
Magnet			20gp	 2lb
Lockslick Cab		180gp	.5lb
MW Locksmith Tools	50gp	 5lb
Fishhooks (2)     	   2sp     -lb
Hammer			 5sp	 2lb

Magebred Mule		16gp	 -lb
-Bit & Bridle		 2gp	 1lb
-Pack Saddle		 5gp	15lb
-Saddlebags		 4gp	 8lb
-Tent			10gp	20lb
-Bedroll		 1sp	 5lb
-Winter Blanket		 5sp	 3lb
-Manacles (2)		15gp	 4lb
-MW Manacles		50gp	 2lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]XXXlb	[B]Money:[/B] 125gp 4sp Xcp

[B]			Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]	58	116	175	350	875

[B]Age:[/B] 48
[B]Height:[/B] 4'5"
[B]Weight:[/B] 155 lb.
[B]Eyes:[/B] Dark brown
[B]Hair:[/B] Dark brown
[B]Skin:[/B] Tanned
```

*Appearance:* Turndar keeps his fingers clean.  He is a nondescript dwarf and he prefers that
it remain that way.  He generally wears a dark red sweater over a white button-up shirt and tan
slacks when he is around town or doing business.  For adventuring fits he has an old chain shirt,
heavy many-pocketed trousers, his trusty boots and a well-used leather rucksack.  He wears his
House ring on a small steel chain around his neck.

*Personality:* Turndar prefers to be known as Turn.  He is a bit less than sociable,
although he'll be the last one to admit it.  He prefers a "direct" approach to most things,
although to a dwarf whose mind works like the mechanism of a tumbler lock direct can be anything
but. He is reserved but not one to be walked over when he wants to get his say in, saying what
he thinks when he thinks it needs to be said.  He prefers to be nondescript, unassuming, and 
anything to keep him out of the spotlight.  Cautious, enterprising, independent.

*Background:* Why would the son of a prominent dwarven house be sent to a ramshackle town
in the Reaches?  He wasn't.  Turn left the Mror Hold looking for money and power and
somehow ended up on the skirts of civilization with adventure in his pockets and not much else.
Not exceptionally sociable, he has been left behind after one too many run-ins with the leader
of this or that adventuring party with less-than-economic inclinations.  He now runs a small
locksmith and trap trouble-shooting business.

*Tactics:* Turndar prefers to avoid combat on equal footing.  He prefers to use terrain and
his surroundings to the best of his advantage; whether that means using cover, concealment, height,
broken terrain, or other means he'll use it.  Additionally, he is known to use objects to hinder
his opponents (such as knocking over bookcases, strewing caltrops, rolling barrels), if he can put
his opponents off balance, all the better.  In social situations he will always try to get a better
deal if he can, rarely accepting a first offer.


----------



## WarShrike (Oct 16, 2007)

Changed my character concept a bit. Will be the healer after all. Level 1: Druid, Level 2: Cleric of Sovereign Host. Domains: Time and War.

I'll speak in this color.

[SBLOCK=Azog]
Azog was a mercenary during the war. A mercenary without loyalties. He didn't care which side he faught on, so long as he was being well paid. He gained notoriety on the battlefield for both his ability to slaughter his enemies, as well as his greed, which caused him to loot his fallen foes in the midst of combat. Ever alert and on his guard, he trusted no one save his constant companion, a grizzled wolf he called Fang. After all, if his loyalty to others was so thin, why should he consider others loyal towards him? Opportunistic as he was, he considered the world around him as such. This war was fought as much for wealth and power as anything else. Obviously he wanted his fair share. As his thin loyalties became known to the enemy, he would recieve better offers from them, so he switched sides. After a few battles, his former employers would outbit his new ones, and he'd switch again. People whos livelyhoods depend on honor and loyalty dont seem to trust him much, but this doesnt bother him. Honor and loyalty neither weigh much in the belt pouch, nor do they feed, cloth, and shelter you during the long winters. 

Name: Azog
Class: Druid 1 / Cleric 1
Race: Half-Orc
Alignment: CN
Diety: Sovereign Host
Domains: Time, War
Languages: Orc, Common, Elven.
Medium Sized
Racial: +2 STR, -2 INT, -2 CHA.
Experience Points: 1250

HPs: 16
Init +6, Listen +4, Spot +8
Move: 30'
BAB: +0
AC 17, Touch 12, Flat Footed 15.
Attacks (Melee): Longsword 1 attack, +5 To Hit, 1d8+3 Damage, 19+ x2.
Attacks (Ranged): Light Crossbow 1 attack, +2 To Hit, 1d8 Damage, 19+ x2. Reload time = Move action.
Darkvision 60'

Stats:
STR: 16 (6pts, +2 Racial)
DEX: 14 (6pts)
CON: 14 (6pts)
INT: 12 (6pts, -2 Racial)
WIS: 14 (6pts)
CHA: 8 (2pts, -2 Racial)

Saves:
Fort +6
Refl +2
Will +6

Feats:
DRUID
Animal Companion
Nature Sense
Spontanious Casting -- Summon 
Wild Empathy
CLERIC
Turn Undead, Spontanious Casting -- Cure
DOMAIN
Improved Initiative (+4 Init)
Weapon Proficiency -- Longsword
Weapon Focus -- Longsword
LEVEL 1
FREE: Alertness (+2 Listen/Spot)
Augment Healing

Skills:
Concentration:...........7 (5 Ranks, +2 Con)
Handle Animal:...........3 (4 Ranks, -1 Cha)
Heal:........................6 (4 Ranks, +2 Wis)
Spot:.......................8.5 (4.5 Ranks, +2 Wis, +2 Feat)
Survival:...................8.5 (4.5 Ranks, +2 Wis, +2 Feat)

Spells: Druid -- Level 0: 3, Level 1: 2
Spells: Cleric -- Level 0: 3, Level 1: 2+1

Druid Lvl 0 (DC=12): Cure Minor Wounds, Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic.
Druid Lvl 1 (DC=13): Cure Light Wounds, Entangle.
Cleric Lvl 0 (DC-12): Cure Minor Wounds, Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic.
Cleric Lvl 1 (DC=13): Cure Light Wounds, Cure Light Wounds, DOMAIN: True Strike.

Masterwork Studded Leather (AC +3, Max Dex +5, Penalty -0, Weight 20 lbs) Cost 175 gp
Masterwork Heavy Darkwood Shield (AC +2, Penalty -0, Weight 5 lbs) Cost 257 gp
Masterwork Longsword (Slashing, +1 To Hit, Damage 1d8, Crit 19+ x2, Weight 4 lbs) Cost 315 gp
Light Crossbow (Piercing, Range 80', Damage 1d8, Crit 19+ x2, weight 4 lbs) Cost 35 gp
20 Crosbow Bolts (Weight 10/lb = 2 lbs) Cost 2 gp
Backpack -- 2 lbs Cost 2 gp
Bedroll -- 5 lbs Cost 1 sp
Flint and Steel -- 0 lbs Cost 1 gp
Waterskin -- 4 lbs Cost 1 gp
Whetstone -- 1 lb Cost 2 cp
50 ft Silk Rope -- 5 lbs Cost 10 gp
Soap -- 2 lbs Cost 1 gp
Potion Cure Light Wounds (1d8+1) Cost 50 gp
Potion Cure Light Wounds (1d8+1) Cost 50 gp
8s 8c left over.

Total Weight of Gear: 54 lbs
Carrying Capacity:
Light -- 0 to 100 lbs
Medium -- 101 to 200 lbs
Heavy -- 201 to 300 lbs

Fang (Wolf Animal Companion) 
HPs:12
Init: +2
Move: 50'
AC 14, Touch 12, Flat Footed 12.
Attack/Full Attack: 1 Bite +3 Melee, 1d6+1 Damage
Saves: Fort +5, Refl +5, Will +1.
Tricks (7): Attack, Defend, Down, Flank, Heel, Track, Trip.

[/SBLOCK]

Rolled a 2 for 2nd level HPs. Second level HPs (1d8=2) So i guess i get 4+Con?

*TACTICS*: Azog's favorite approach to combat is to use Fang's greater speed to get behind his chosen melee target so as to flank it on both sides (Taught it to flank as a Trick). Against what would seem a more difficult adversary, he has Fang trip it as often as possible (Trip at +1, free action, no AoO, no reaction from failure, taugh as a Trick to trip on command). A prone target is killed much more swiftly and is less likely to retaliate. If facing many foes, he casts Entangle and picks them off with his crossbow. EDIT: Fang will always attempt a Trip on an Attack of Opportunity.


WarShrike

***EDIT: Edited Tactics.***


----------



## Corpseflower (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow!  Three characters with a Cha of 6! The town may breathe a collective sigh of relief when you all leave.



			
				WarShrike said:
			
		

> Rolled a 2 for 2nd level HPs. Second level HPs (1d8=2) So i guess i get 4+Con?




Exactly.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 16, 2007)

I was heavily debating being more charismatic (aiming for the party lead thing) but could never find a happy way to make that work for the grunt.


----------



## Corpseflower (Oct 16, 2007)

I have also edited all of this info into the very first post of this thread and cleaned up the old stuff into sblocks.  That way it will be easy to find if you want to look at something without trying to find it among the pages of the thread.  I'll start the IC thread today. Whoo!

A (mini) Player's Guide to Falcon's Hollow:

*Authority Figures*
Gavel Thuldrin Kreed, male human (Gavel of the Lumber Consortium),
Magistrate Vamros Harg, male halfling (Magistrate-Elect),
Sheriff Deldrin Baleson, male half-elf (Sheriff of Darkmoon Vale),
Boss Payden “Pay Day” Teedum, male human (Overboss of the Lumber Consortium).

Power Groups
Lumber Consortium: This powerful collection of unscrupulous tycoons and magnates of the  lumber trade controls most of the tree-felling camps (commonly called cutyards) in the area around the vale. Those lumberjacks who refuse to affiliate with the consortium (and agree to its horrendously exploitative labor and pay practices) are often muscled out of business or  simply disappear. The consortium employs three hundred jacks and nearly half that many sellswords, thugs, and mercenaries to protect the cutyards from monsters as well as to  intimidate competitors.

Redrock Guild: This organized criminal syndicate poses as a business club and moneylenders union, but most Falconers know its members constitute some of the vilest flesh-peddlers, sneakthieves, and murderers in town. The current leader is a fearsome
half-orc named Kadran Bloodeye, whose penchant for flaying his enemies alive in the basement of his pleasure establishment, called the Rouge Lady Inn, is well known.

Church of the Silver Flame: With all the downtrodden to preach to in Falcon’s Hollow, missionaries of the Silver Flame have established a foothold in town. Many other religious sects who fled here to escape the the Flame's persecution resent their followers.  Tensions run high between congregations, often resulting in less-than-holy brawls on the muddy thoroughfares of Worship Way.

Religious Cults: Various cult that wouldn't be tolerated in a more civilized society operate more or less openly here.  The Blood of Vol maintains a temple on Worship Way and cleansing through the Blood appeals to a sense of primal religion in the region.  Followers aren't necessarily evil, but do believe in the idea of the blood of Vol as the source of life and that the Church is a path to immortality.  Other cults are more secretive but certainly active and by night, they are known to lead dark rites in remote groves outside of town.  

Places of Note
Goose’n’Gander: The local general store in Falcon’s Hollow run by the single gnomish
family in town, the Hildrinsocks, sells everything from standard amenities such as grain, lamp oil, ink, and mining supplies, to such rare oddities as alchemist’s fire, antitoxin, a petrified pseudodragon, and taxidermy nixies (all the rage this season).

Hollow Tribunal: This is where the diminutive halfling Magistrate Vamros Harg dispenses merchant licenses, stamps mining and lumber claims, and passes judgment on criminal and civil cases. Most Falconers enjoy the irony of the Hollow Tribunal’s name, since the justice meted out there is rarely equitable. The fact that Harg is firmly in Gavel Thuldrin’s pocket is well known, but it is rarely uttered in public by those who value their lives.

Jak’a’Napes: This leaning ramshackle inn located next to the town’s stables offers lodgings and food to the many travelers who pass through Falcon’s Hollow. The owner, a rotund red-faced human named Jak Crimmy, with a single wisp of bright red hair on his otherwise bald head, is a retired bard who sports an easy smile. Jak’s cinnamon-crusted flapjacks are legendary in town, as is his skill at juggling frying pans and his astonishing marksmanship with a heavy crossbow (Jak is a man of many talents)

Quinn’s Carnival: Half-elf shadowdancer Namdrin Quinn led a band of veteran adventurers who used to venture into the vale with frequency. After a particularly dangerous quest claimed the life of Namdrin’s wife, Tess, the half-elf ended his career and established this carnival of wonders on the edge of town. Quinn and his companions wow crowds with feats of skill and magic by night, but rumor has it that after the tents close Namdrin and his
merry band entreat with dark fey, whose anger mounts at the constant lumbering incursions into the vale. Some say the shadowdancer spies for the vengeful fey, who plan retribution and murder.

The Rouge Lady: The silk-veiled parlors in the back of this burlesque and gambling
hall doubles as an illegal brothel. Kabran Bloodeye owns this illicit pleasure den, where the unfortunate peddles their charms to earn enough copper to survive.

The Sitting Duck: Located a little too close for many folks’ comfort to the town palisade, the Duck is the local hot spot for adventurers, explorers, and other rapscallions
looking for excitement. The tavern serves a potent local brew of fermented darkwood leaf that can floor an ogre in a few tankards. Raucous games of “knivesies” and “mig-a-mug-tug” (two dangerous dangerous local recreational activities both with a high rate of maiming) often rage late into the night. Lumberjacks and mercenaries share tales of Darkmoon Vale, Droskar’s Crag, and other surrounding locations for the price of a mug of ale.

The Perch: Those with the power, money and influence to do so live in a separate enclosure high atop a bluff overlooking the rest of Falcon's Hollow.  Protected by natural cliffs, a steep approach and it's own palisade the Perch is home to the manor of Gavel Kreed as well as Darkmoon Lumber's HQ.  The Perch is also the only area in town that isn't permeated by the stench of the paper mill.

Who's Who
Sheriff Deldrin Baleson: Deldrin used to be a poor lumberjack toiling in the cutyards under Gavel Thuldrin Kreed’s oppressive thumb. One day he refused to pay an “axe tax” on a lumberaxe he had already bought and paid for. Boss Teedum tried to take Deldrin’s axe, and the half-elf smashed Teedum’s face with the flat of it. As one of the few locals to stand up to Teedum and Kreed, he was elected Sheriff the following week. Now he carries the same axe around on his shoulder to remind Kreed and Boss Teedum he is not afraid of them. Deldrin
is tall for a half-elf, towering over most humans, and his well-muscled, imposing form is further enhanced by his sharp goldflecked eyes.

Kabran Bloodeye: Kabran is a short statured half-orc with blood-red eyes. He wears a bronze nosepiece over the ugly crater in the center of his face where his nose used to be that whistles disturbingly as he breathes and leaks blood and mucus (which Kabran dabs away with a crimson handkerchief ).

Boss Payden “Pay Day” Teedum: Payden, the pug-faced, mash-nosed human thug licking at Kreed’s boots, has a big bone to pick with Deldrin.  “Pay Day” gets his name from the way he doles out “dues” to anyone who fails to follow “Mista Kreed’s” commands fast enough.

Sister Aleena Cirthana: Sister Aleena's post in Falcon's Hollow in an indication of her relatively low rank within the Church, but it isn't for any lack of zeal.  Aware that the misguided heathens who make up this town aren't going to come to her, she can be found throughout the town and occasionally at cutyards spreading the gospel of Tira Miron's ascendence.  No fool- the good sister keeps loyal members of her congregation with her on such evangelical missions for when things invariably turn ugly.

Magistrate Vamros Harg: The vast majority of thew town understands that the halfling Harg is bought and paid for, and they would expect nothing different from the Hollow. Word has it the little magistrate was a failed barrister in a large city far away before coming to Falcon’s Hollow.  The Magistrate doesn't seem to be enjoying his newfound success and is often withdrawn and sullen in the company of the affluent he has been thrust into.

Sharvaros Vade: This odd hermit lives in the ruins of a Dhakanni keep several miles out of town. Most know of Vade as a strange and unsettling man but he only comes to town every few days.  Vade is bony and thin, with gray eyes and an unkempt black beard.  His son Savram apprentices with the local alchemist.

The Grey Eagles: A group of explorers based out of Falcon's Hollow who are always setting out in search of Dhakanni relics.  Tyran Moonsilver, a half elf wizard, arrived several months ago and organized the expeditions, but his companion, the chubby halfling bard Edgrin, is the one always welcome at the Sitting Duck.  The group employs a local shifter named Vendal as a scout and hires out swordsmen from the cutyards for protection.

Laurel Lynn: Laurel is a tough middle aged herbalist who runs the shop Roots and Remedies.  As most citizens have no access to divine healing people look to her for natural healing as well as charms, wards, love potions and the like.


----------



## Corpseflower (Oct 16, 2007)

There is a very short introductory post in the Playing the Game forum.  I didn't have nearly as much time to get that rolling as I thought I would today so it's not very long, but is over there as a place holder.  You can feel free to start your characters out from any location you'd like with The Sitting Duck being your standard tavern location.  

Right now I imagine Luger, Ordin, and Aidan all work as mercenaries for the Darkmoon Lumber Consortium. 

Turn runs a shop as a locksmith and trap specialist as noted in his background and Dimlez has a small alchemist shop as his ranks in Profession and Craft put him in a unique position in such a small town. 

Azog I imagine has continued his loose allegiance and has worked for nearly every lumber group in town by now switching constantly in pursuit of better pay or easier work for the same pay.  Whoever he might be working for at the moment he has worked with Aidan in the past and they know each other well enough.

More tomorrow.


----------



## Corpseflower (Oct 17, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> OOC: I'm not sure what's going on based on the first post.




That's fair : )  I was trying to get a much more comprehensive post up that would take things up to a certain point, but it wasn't going to happen with the amount of time I had available.  I put the intro to that post up to open the thread since I had already committed to having it up yesterday.  I'll lead it into a more formal 'call to adventure' today.


----------



## Corpseflower (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm out for tonight being that it's 2:30 here.  I'll be free to get the troupe fully in motion tomorrow as my classes are done for the week.  

CS> Falcon's Hollow is quite small.  You guys will be able to pretty much just walk right to the butcher's place.


----------



## Corpseflower (Oct 18, 2007)

Last character sheet once overs>
WarShrike>

Everything looks right on, but you have more languages coming.  Common and Half Orc both come as racial, you get another from your Int bonus, and Druidic from your class.

FYI> You are only able to Turn Undead twice per day, but 2 Action points will grant you another turn attempt should you want it.

Be sure to post your sheet in the RG.


----------



## Corpseflower (Oct 18, 2007)

Ferrix>
You have another 6 skill points to burn.  Your total of 55 up top is right, but it looks like you only spent 49.

I don't know if I've ever seen a more comprehensively equipped adventurer.  I've certainly never seen Magnet on an equipment list before.   

Okay.  Everyone is good.  Moving on...


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 19, 2007)

Tomorrow I wll not be able to post very often, once at most. I'm driving around 8 hours to see a friend. So........I will try to post, but no promises. Sorry.


----------



## Corpseflower (Oct 20, 2007)

Tomorrow I'll jump the story ahead significantly putting you well into the forest.  Even if you haven't replied to the general 'Save the Children' call by then I'll assume you are there.  If you miss your chance to do anything you wanted to do in town include it in your first post after mine as a past tense segment, then jump back to the ongoing action.  The game will be pretty much entirely action oriented from here out so I hope that's your cup of tea.


----------



## Corpseflower (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm going to a show in a bit, but as long as I have time when I get back I'll jump everything ahead then (late for me, afternoon for you all).


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 25, 2007)

What took you to Greece if I can ask?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 25, 2007)

sorry, wrong post


----------



## Corpseflower (Oct 25, 2007)

The sweetest girl I've ever met.  That's the only reason.  She's a bit more tied here- contract with her job, family, etc and we were tired of flying back and forth.  10 days every five weeks wasn't doing it for us.  So now I'm here seeing what's what.

We got back quite a bit later than I expected, so I'll likely post in the morning for me.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 25, 2007)

Awesome! Congrats to you!


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 27, 2007)

Game die?


----------



## Corpseflower (Oct 27, 2007)

Hah.  No.  Not so soon as all that.  Apologies for the lag.  We got a massive shipment of Ikea junk and I've been sorting through putting things together then it's weekend date time.  I just spent so much time with the assembly that I missed my free window yesterday.  Today it is- after the farmer's market!


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 27, 2007)

Don't make me get onto you! lol. J/k I know what it's like to be busy.


----------



## okuth0r (Oct 29, 2007)

sorry, took sick friday, got better yesterday, and then had to play catchup.....


----------



## okuth0r (Oct 31, 2007)

list i said, my first game, have troubles playing a "dour" dwarf. my dwarves rarely speak. feel free to npc if needed. i dont trust the girl, several months alone, or with someone in the wood.... and we shouldent take the time to check her story.....


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 31, 2007)

I don't trust her either. Besides, where'd that apple come from? lol.


----------



## Corpseflower (Nov 1, 2007)

The apple was given to her by Azog.  

Even if you don't feel like your character would speak in a situation you can pose his facial expressions, or even what he is thinking about what's going on.  If you want to post what he is thinking to himself don't use your dialog color, just put it in italics and note it like 

Ordin snorts and thinks to himself, _"She didn't even finish that apple."_

Anyway don't let having a quiet pc hold back your depiction of him.  There are lots of things you can do to make him part of the scene even when it wouldn't be in his nature to be chatty.


----------



## Corpseflower (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm lagging behind today.  Sorry.  I had planned to jump ahead this evening, but it isn't going to happen.  I'm post in the morning for me, so overnight for you guys.  Thanks for your patience. 

Also- I'm considering offering Ferrix's pc to someone who I know is looking for a pbp.  If you guys think that isn't quite right or anything let it be known.  If anyone knows that he might be back say so and I'll hold off and save his spot.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 5, 2007)

Your the DM. I don't think he told any of us where he was going, so maybe he either just faded out, or something happened. Either way, your call (at least to me).


----------



## WarShrike (Nov 6, 2007)

Same thing here. He's been gone a long time. I fully expected to be booted out for my absence (glad i wasn't tho). You're the DM, so ask yourself if you want to drive that char around till he gets back.

WarShrike


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 10, 2007)

I apparently missed that the warforged fighter substitution levels give a d12 hit die instead of a d10. Since the second die was rolled (and I got a 7 on the roll) I figure I won't re-roll that one, but I assume that for my first level I should get 2 more hit points (since it's maximized). That puts my max hit points at 25 instead of 23.

Just stating this so I can get it approved.


----------



## Corpseflower (Nov 10, 2007)

Make it 26.  Splits the difference on the d2 you were missing for the second HD.  Don't have the book with the warforged sub levels so I missed that.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 10, 2007)

Made the adjustment in the RG.


----------



## Corpseflower (Nov 15, 2007)

I did offer Turndar up to the guy I mentioned, but he passed.  Picking up someone else's character is never a popular option and he had decided to run his own game since I last saw him looking to join one.  So I'll start using Turndar as an active npc as of today.  However- you guys decide where you want him generally.  Just ask him to do whatever- scouting, checking for traps, etc.  

Also you'll want to think about who is in front.  Ordin raised the point before that it takes him longer to get into a fight if he is all the way in the back, but I think both Ordin and Luger have 20' movement rates.  Up to you guys to work that out.

Oh and Azog- Could you post your sheet in the RG so I have them all in one place?


----------



## okuth0r (Nov 19, 2007)

sorry, we went into combat on a weekend, i had a super busy one.. lots of stuff had to get done.


----------



## Corpseflower (Nov 19, 2007)

No worries.  Mine was also overly busy.


----------



## Corpseflower (Dec 8, 2007)

An update-

Sorry to be lagging right now.  
Three reasons
1) My final for Greek is on Monday
2) I've been trying to set up our wireless network and simple as that should be I have a talent for encountering all possible problems.  (It's working fully now, yay!)
and 3) to be honest (and perhaps give you more behind the scenes info than you really need) in the published product there is no upstairs.  In my opinion that was an error b/c you can plainly see from the illustration I initially showed of the monastery that there is both an upstairs and an attic.  Also from a realism point of view they should be there.  I had sketched out the area and decided how it would work before we started, but never got around to making the jpg map for it.  So when Warshrike decided to go upstairs for the next segment my first thought was 'damn, I really need to get on that.'  Then the upcoming test and network stuff slowed me down.  So...  apologies for the lag.  Totally my fault for being such a procrastinator.

Just in case you should get worried during such lags-  I'm fully committed to running this story from beginning to end.  I will not leave you hanging and vanish.  I know that is a fairly common end for pbp and it sucks for everyone.  If for any reason I had to put it on hold, I will let you know.  I chose a relatively short story since this was my first time to run one and knew I would make mistakes and learn from them.  That said- we are still in the precursor area to the published scenario!  Haha!  I thought we would breeze through all this much faster, but live and learn I guess.

That brings me to... a what-do-you-think segment.  Other than lags like the current one, how is this game treating you?  Do you have any suggestions or advice that would make it more enjoyable for you or faster paced?  I have a feeling that you guys on a scale of Action vs RP as a group would be more appreciative of something like 85% action, 15% RP.  Does that sound right?  We can definitely work with that.  Let me know what you think, what you would like to see etc.  If that is the case we might come up with a standard operating procedure so that allows us to move through the precautionary exploration in leaps and bounds jumping to action scenes and slowing for scenes that require a little more investigation.  

For example:
Closed door-
-These guys (whoever- highest Listen score or whatnot) make Listen checks.
-Turn searches for traps
-If locked Turn tries to pick.
-If he can't get the lock or it's stuck Azog and Luger try to kick or shoulder it in.
-Turn and a melee type enter first Trap checking and defense.
-Everyone follows.
-Search checks.

Then we assume that as a template and I make rolls for you and describe in chunks as we go stopping when you encounter something that requires your skills and attention.  This, however, has the drawback of taking yet more action out of your hands and I don't want it to be boring for you.   I'm just throwing that out there as an idea based on an assumption.  I want to make sure this is a game you enjoy so let me know how it's going for you.

I'll advance things to upstairs on Sunday (tomorrow).


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm more of an 84% action 16% RP kinda guy. But hey, if you wanna go 85/15 go for it.  Good luck on ur exam.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm in one or two campaigns with heavy RP. And I like it. But damn, I like D&D, any combination fit me .


----------



## WarShrike (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm good both ways, i like action, and character development as well. I'm particularily overjoyed at Aidan's worrying about all those SBLOCKs   

Take the time you need, it's all good. Real life has to take precedence over a game. Or so people keep telling me.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 9, 2007)

Hey, don't make fun of Aidan............he'll.............. um................... worry about it.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm actually a bit of an RPer, but I obviously have some combat leanings.


----------

